# fake background



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 9, 2012)

how do i make one? i am capable of glueing foam broken bits to a peice of fom but how do i seal it so it wont break easily? what are the steps? 5 pages of reading in DIY and cant find proper instructions??? Aparently you use terracotta stuff ? any help GREATLY appriciated. Going for a desert theme


----------



## davobmx (Feb 9, 2012)

Buy one.


----------



## Pilchy (Feb 9, 2012)

if you can have a search on you tube, there's heaps of helpful tutorials on there, 
cheers daniel


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 9, 2012)

You could always head over to the DIY group.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/diy-enclosures-backgrounds-furniture-225/

Check the DIY group, and if you've only read 5 pages on the DIY forum that's not all of them. Scroll to the bottom of the page and changed the drop down box to show "from beginning" there are some great step by step threads. 
Check out the sticky "how to make a hide" it's the same theory just a smaller scale


----------



## mad_at_arms (Feb 9, 2012)

Good morning Jax. 

Monty heres a thread I made.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/mad-4400-hides-fake-rock-162898/


----------



## 57UPD (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have a look through the forum and stuff on this page there is plenty of info... I found it yesterday and spent hours looking through all the threads. They may be for aquariums but i think it will be much the same.

Dramatic AquaScapes - Aquarium and Semi-Aquatic Background Designs


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

Getting there. picking the tank up tonight instead on monday night woo. What should i coat it with after im done and how much will I need? Is it runny or thick? its 4ft by 50cm by the way


----------



## browny (Feb 11, 2012)

What area do you live in monty? maybe someone local could offer some in person assistance

DIY nights/days on the odd occasion perhaps could be organised hehe


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

geelong, vic browny. im fine with doing it myself just asking a few questions


----------



## TaraLeigh (Feb 11, 2012)

Woo! Another Geelong person with reptiles. Yay 
Good on you for DIY-ing it up buddy.
I'm doing a 6ft by 4ft pit style thing for my Blue Tongues and Shingleback but I just bought the desert style paper background for the walls. Eventually I shall venture down the foam path for something else.
I have taken progress shots and will make a thread eventually.
Can't wait til it's done


----------



## Bedella (Feb 11, 2012)

Heya - this is the first place i found this fake rock stuff and i reckon its great. watched almost every vid haha lots of good ideas :-D 

Lizard care, and fake rock wall landscapes

coat it in about 3 or four layers of grout. after a few goes you will get the consistancy right and in the first layer i found if you add some glue - pvc / modpodge stuff - it will really help it stuck to the base alot better


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

yep nother geelong un  and thanks bedella thats EXACT the toutourial i was looking for


----------



## Bedella (Feb 11, 2012)

haha  no worries at all - i do suggest you use something other than mod podge to seal it though - it isnt good with water... other ppl on here recomend pondtite 

this is what i was inspired to create haha working on a little pond at the moment when i can get my hands on some clear pondtite haha


----------



## MontyTheBredl (Feb 11, 2012)

Yep ill use grout then paint then pondtite  cant wait to get my woma   

is it okay to use foam stuff for water bowls? if sealed with a couple of layers of pondtite?


----------



## Bedella (Feb 11, 2012)

as far as i know... i mean the pondtite is a sealent so the water wouldnt get bits of paint or grout in it i would think... the guy on that site actually uses silicone for anything that is underwater ... but im not 100% sure


----------

